# Watching pirated movies is ok, using pirated software in not?



## ilugd (Jun 24, 2007)

I find a lot of geeks who would never use pirated software feel completely ok using and watching pirated movies. Why the double standards? Anyone got a rational explanation?


----------



## teknoPhobia (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, the movies aren't made by geeks


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

the special effecs used in every movie are done by geeks


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> the special effecs used in every movie are done by geeks



Yo, thats not entirely true. I had one gal in my institute who is working in Aaj tak today, who had no idea how windows works, but still she was very good & fast in Adobe Premiere.


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

exceptions are always there ...


----------



## napster007 (Jun 24, 2007)

i dont give a damn to the industries man. i've got utorrent on startup and its active 24/7. i dont give a sh*t to all the people supporting genuinity and tellin not to download p*rated movies


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 24, 2007)

Just think about all the labor & hard work those people are doing who are releted in the making of movies. They don't even get what they deserve. Suppose you make a movie with budget of Rs 1 lakh, but due to piracy you only get Rs 20k , will you feel happy?

Here is the thing. If you like the movie, go watch it in hall. The only movies worth downloading are either Porn, or those movies which are not worth watching in theatar. (Cheeni kum anyone )


----------



## iMav (Jun 24, 2007)

the problem with movies is simple .... i have to pay a lot to the theatre i hope uv seen the new irfan khan hutch ad .... new movie 200 ka chuna ....


----------



## blackpearl (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah, watching in theatres is very expensive nowdays. 8-10 yrs ago I used to watch movie at Rs 15 in upper class!!

Btw, when I rent a movie I get only original VCD/DVD.


----------



## techtronic (Jun 26, 2007)

The better option is to watch the movie in theatre first, then download a copy if u liked it and add to your archive ​


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Just think about all the labor & hard work those people are doing who are releted in the making of movies. They don't even get what they deserve. Suppose you make a movie with budget of Rs 1 lakh, but due to piracy you only get Rs 20k , will you feel happy?
> 
> Here is the thing. If you like the movie, go watch it in hall. The only movies worth downloading are either Porn, or those movies which are not worth watching in theatar. (Cheeni kum anyone )



Sorry for offtopic...but is Cheeni Kum that bad???


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (Jun 26, 2007)

@navjotjsingh family ke sath mut dekhna
btw acting of amitabh was great but story was bad..  specially showing 6  year girl behaving like adult


----------



## Pathik (Jun 26, 2007)

^^ yea it is... 
btw only some movies like potc, spiderman, superman etc deserve to be watched in a cinema hall... the tickets r too costly nowadays...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 26, 2007)

I saw Cheeni Kum with family, enjoyed it very much.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 26, 2007)

@ author:
Around 80-90% of the forum users are using pirated softwares.
This can never be stopped, whatever the govt. or bill gates do.
And coming to pirated movies, most of the members here watch them too, but since there has never been any thread in which a user asks about pirated movie, so this topic "watching pirated movies is ok, using pirated software is not."
Using both of them is ok  but you see, when a user asks about pirated software, the mods either delete the thread and/or change the question and give the author a warning. The threads are posted because of the complex nature of the cracks. Some newbees who do not read the forum rules (Duh! nobody does) or do not learn from the other posts tend  to ask the illegal question. So, its not OK.
But watching movies is so simple. Download/rent a copy, throw it in the tray and its done. Since there never has been a discussion about a pirated movee ("Tell me guys, how can I watch the movie I just downloaded from the internet") so watching it is OK.
This is my opinion.
 When I read this thread, I feel I just wrote the worst article of my life


----------



## ilugd (Jun 26, 2007)

lol, ok. Point taken. It was a dumb question. I was just feeling philosophical for a moment there. And by the way, I don't use pirated software. I simply never feel the need to. The only issue i sometimes face is when i need to open cdr or p65 files but since i am the it incharge here, i just kick the dtp operator off his desk and use his computer.

as for movies, who the hell has the time to watch movies? I am reinstalling two xp systems in the DTP section tonight, need to reinstall xp and server motherboard drivers (haven't done before, need to figure out how) on a system that we use for backup, need to reconfigure the pbx in accordance with a meeting we had today, need to shuffle around 3 systems due to interdepartmental transfers and stuff. And these need to be ready by tomorrow morning. Movies? Thanks, ill pass.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 27, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> as for movies, who the hell has the time to watch movies? I am reinstalling two xp systems in the DTP section tonight, *need to reinstall xp and server motherboard drivers (haven't done before, need to figure out how)* on a system that we use for backup, need to reconfigure the pbx in accordance with a meeting we had today, need to shuffle around 3 systems due to interdepartmental transfers and stuff. And these need to be ready by tomorrow morning. Movies? Thanks, ill pass.


Are you serious? You are a IT incharge and you never installed XP and MS Server Drivers (for motherboard) before? Thats strange... 

I have done this so many times for my fathers office...


----------



## ilugd (Jun 27, 2007)

i have installed xp but not the drivers this motherboard was provided with. Actually I am not sure if it is meant to be installed before windows is installed or after. The actual doubt is due to the fact that it has 2 500 gb hdds set in raid 0  array. Anyway, it seems I won't be working on that tonight since i have just finished reinstalling xp on two systems. The dtp idiots keeps crashing their systems. Both the hard disks failed simultaneously. Luckily backups of data was available.
You have installed the raid 0 stuff? Maybe when I go down to the basement, i will bring along the motherboard model number or just get an aida dump. Maybe you could help. I am really too exhausted to make sense with google. Anyway, the next thing is to get those 3 systems shifted. None of the housekeeping guys are awake, so I will have to lug them over myself.
I guess I am not too interested in this hardware and xp installation stuff. Unfortunately there is nothing to program over here which is what i love.
Oops! Long post, but I have been away from my computer for over an hour. Had to let off steam. When do you all sleep by the way?


----------



## xbonez (Jun 27, 2007)

napster007 said:
			
		

> i dont give a damn to the industries man. i've got utorrent on startup and its active 24/7. i dont give a sh*t to all the people supporting genuinity and tellin not to download p*rated movies


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

What about HD movies! You don't get those in India at least! I think I'm safe there...

@ilugd: by any chance does your userid spell out "I Love You God"?


----------



## ilugd (Jun 27, 2007)

no, gd was my first crush's name. Initials actually. So you are close.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 27, 2007)

who was that.... geeta dutt ? ... 

 opss sry.... just ignore this post.....


----------



## cynosure (Jun 27, 2007)

^


----------



## Stalker (Jun 27, 2007)

@ilugd

man, i thought u were the member of India Linux Users Group - Delhi (ILUGD)


----------



## ilugd (Jun 27, 2007)

^^^oh.. no.
and Geeta Dutt??  Can't you do better than that. I will give a hint the last name was Devi. I wouldn't tell the first name. I don't want my friends here irritating the hell out of me. Anyway this is offtopic.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 27, 2007)

^^ Geeta Devi?


----------



## Pathik (Jun 27, 2007)

hmmmm... gajgamini devi???


----------



## ilugd (Jun 27, 2007)

oh God. You are all gonna kill me.


----------



## iMav (Jun 27, 2007)

pirated movies, pirated software now pirated names


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 27, 2007)

_Thread Locked_!!! 

Edit: Let me also make a Guess...Is it Gangamma Devi

_Sorry ,Just couldnt resist _


----------



## Stalker (Jun 27, 2007)

gayatri devi??


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 27, 2007)

or Godavari Devi??


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

Goobi Dama?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 27, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Just think about all the labor & hard work those people are doing who are releted in the making of movies. They don't even get what they deserve. Suppose you make a movie with budget of Rs 1 lakh, but due to piracy you only get Rs 20k , will you feel happy?
> 
> Here is the thing. If you like the movie, go watch it in hall. The only movies worth downloading are either Porn, or those movies which are not worth watching in theatar. (Cheeni kum anyone )


totally agree but im not sure abt cheeni kum

@ilugd
maybe gangubai devi


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

> Just think about all the labor & hard work those people are doing who are releted in the making of movies. They don't even get what they deserve. Suppose you make a movie with budget of Rs 1 lakh, but due to piracy you only get Rs 20k , will you feel happy?
> 
> Here is the thing. If you like the movie, go watch it in hall. The only movies worth downloading are either Porn, or those movies which are not worth watching in theatar. (Cheeni kum anyone )



Well, I get a much better experience watching movies at home. If I have to go to the theatre, I have to travel 18 kms, pay like 150 bucks, then buy some expensive foods, and come all the way back home. Its nice when going with a girl, but otherwise, I PREFER to watch at home. 

And as for movies not making enough of money, I don't think so. I wonder how most of the people in the films business are filthy rich!

I'm not saying piracy is Right though...its wrong in every way..


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Well, I get a much better experience watching movies at home. If I have to go to the theatre, I have to travel 18 kms, pay like 150 bucks, then buy some expensive foods, and come all the way back home. Its nice when going with a girl, but otherwise, I PREFER to watch at home.
> 
> And as for movies not making enough of money, I don't think so. I wonder how most of the people in the films business are filthy rich!
> 
> I'm not saying piracy is Right though...its wrong in every way..



Hmm....ok, tell me something what is the ticket cost in your city guys? Cos I think Lucknow is cheap

On weekend, here in Saharaganj PVR the ticket is Rs 100, add to it a jombo combo of Rs 60 which includes one Regular size cold drink (400 ML) & one regular size popcorn (300 gm) + Rs 35 more for another drink if I m with gf, so thats about Rs 200+ Rs 95. What is the rate like in Mumbai or delhi or goa or chennai or.....


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

150 bucks on a regular night. 170 on a weekend night. 80 bucks on shows before 11am.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

hmm....Food items in Multiplex are always uber costly, thats why when ever I go to Hall with someone I prefer eating in Macdy then buying Popcorn unless required.


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

very true and the worst part is that they adulterate the food items.atleast thats what the do in waves lko snackbar
the last tym i went there i ordered a pepsi and it tasted lyk water..i mean wtf...u guys charge 30 bucks for a regular pepsi and that too is mixed with water 
PS-yea it was tasting as if pepsi is mixed in water,not vice versa


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

cool, someone else too from Lucknow. Welcome bhaijan....kahan se hain aap Lucknow main.

I had the same experience once. It wasn't adulterated, just not "cold" enough. i just told them & wave people replaced it.


----------



## cynosure (Jun 27, 2007)

I got a bottle of Aquafina which was filled upto the brim!!!! Actual bottle has some air too



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Just think about all the labor & hard work those people are doing who are releted in the making of movies. They don't even get what they deserve. Suppose you make a movie with budget of Rs 1 lakh, but due to piracy you only get Rs 20k , will you feel happy?
> 
> Here is the thing. If you like the movie, go watch it in hall. *The only movies worth downloading are either Porn*, or those movies which are not worth watching in theatar. (Cheeni kum anyone )



Even these movies require money like any other. Any good quality American movie will be cost almost 2/4 of a regular hindi movie (Off course when in INR). So if you download porn, you can download any other movie


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

@gx saurav:adab bhaijan.....i live on jopling road in hazarat ganj aur aap??
one more tip to soft drink consumers at multiplex's snack bars-tell those ppl NOT to add ice coz first they fill about 1/6th of the glass with ice and then fill the rst with the drink but the drink is also sufficiently cold without the ice even.....i know this is a bit too much but still   ...afterall we are paying almost twice the original amount


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 27, 2007)

Point, I do that in Mcdy SG top floor always. Else Royal cafe rocks

I am in aliganj


----------



## escape7 (Jun 27, 2007)

I keep hopping b/w delhi and chandigarh. When i'm in chandigarh i see the movies in a hall ...Rs 35  , when in delhi i don't like paying 150-200 bucks every week so watch good movies in the hall and the rest u can guess.


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

Love the siggy dude!


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

mine??oh thanks!!


----------



## goobimama (Jun 27, 2007)

No yours is crappy. I'm talking about Escape7's...


----------



## iamtheone (Jun 27, 2007)

lolz.....thank u.vaise i too thot how come u cud be saying that bout my siggy but then i read that thing written under ur name and it convinced me that u R taking bout my sig


----------



## ilugd (Jun 28, 2007)

wow, this thread is getting longer that i thought it would be. And stalker, I give up. You hit the mark. I hope it was just a guess, or are you someone i know? It doesn't matter anyway, it was a long time ago.

gangubhai! Godavari!! Gangamma!!!. God, how do you guys make up these  names?


----------



## goobimama (Jun 28, 2007)

I even forgot what the main topic of this thread was....


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 28, 2007)

ilugd said:
			
		

> gangubhai! Godavari!! Gangamma!!!. God, how do you guys make up these  names?



Experience buddy.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jun 28, 2007)

Stalker said:
			
		

> gayatri devi??



Excellent Guess


----------



## ilugd (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah goobinama right. I had to check the title of the thread to remember what it was about. 
And nimish maybe will delete this thread too.
yes, stalker's guess was right. But i still suspect he is someone i know. His profile says he is closer than we think.
Anyway this thread has served its purpose. My boss is beginning to suspect I have some fishy business running when all of a sudden I check this thread and begin grinning from ear to ear. Today evening he was trying to peek over my shoulder.
Will somebody please lock this thread?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 28, 2007)

Well, both are discouraged on this forum. And anyways I guess you guys have had enough of this thread too.


----------

